

Lasers to enable fuel-efficient, supersonic space travel - tiredlemon
http://www.factor-tech.com/space/9127-lasers-to-enable-fuel-efficient-supersonic-space-travel/

======
mikeyouse
I'm obviously missing something, but what exactly is 'supersonic' in terms of
space travel?

~~~
Pinckney
The press release is much clearer.

[http://www.osa.org/en-
us/about_osa/newsroom/news_releases/20...](http://www.osa.org/en-
us/about_osa/newsroom/news_releases/2014/supersonic_laser-propelled_rockets/)

I haven't read the paper, but it appears they're proposing to use the ablative
lasers only to shape the flow of supersonic gas through a thruster nozzle.

------
hellbanner
so "could" means "to" now?

